# goat and sheep clinic



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

The allen county goat association in ohio will be hosting a goat and sheep clinic on april 21st at the allen county fair grounds in the rabbit barn at 10:00. It is an approved quality assurance event. We will have a boer goat breeder and dairy goat judge on hand to answer questions talk about showmanship, selection, fitting and more. We will also be raffling off a doe kid and other goat related items. Any one can attend you do not have to be from allen county. It is donation only.
thank you
anna
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------

